# How to delete photos saved in iCloud on iphone 5s ?



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi tech guys,

Frequently receiving notification about space is over, tried to delete the photos that saved in the iCloud to free more space, I searched on, and found this, 
*On your iOS 9 or iOS 8 device when iCloud Photo Library is not enabled*

In the Photos app, tap Albums, then tap My Photo Stream.
Do one of the following: Tap a photo. Tap Select, then tap one or more photos.
Tap , then tap Delete Photo or Delete [x] Photos.
But, I couldn't find the "photo stream" folder, I am not sure because my iOS is updated as the recent Apple update, or any other issue?
Any idea to solve this matter will be highly appreciated, 
with many thanks in advance. 
Regards.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you using
icloud photo library?

if you goto settings - you should see if you have photo stream or photo library enabled

is the problem you are using to much icloud space - icloud also save apps/video
you can see under setting - what is using the space > manage storage

https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT204247

you only get 5GB free space with icloud


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

etaf said:


> are you using
> icloud photo library?
> 
> if you goto settings - you should see if you have photo stream or photo library enabled
> ...


Hi etaf,
thanks for the reply,, I followed and found that the said free 5 GB almost still available, 4.8GB,
How to turn this storage space on to benefit maximize to storage space?
why receiving notifications that my storage is almost full?
where I can turn the the iCould syn on? and how to select certain apps, files to be synced?
Thank you very much for the kind effort in advance, 
Kind regards.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is that 4.8gb used or free
if used - hence you are getting the message

if you go to manage storage , you can see whats using the space and which apps


----------



## momtaz (Sep 11, 2009)

etaf said:


> is that 4.8gb used or free
> if used - hence you are getting the message
> 
> if you go to manage storage , you can see whats using the space and which apps


it's free ,,, but getting the messages,, almost daily notification about this issue.. 
any idea how to solve this issue? or how to use this space to maximize the space?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the exact message wording


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

If you're using iCloud as your backup, then you can't delete files or pictures from it without losing them on your phone. The first 5GB are free. That's probably why you're getting an message that it's full. You can disable iCloud backups and syncing, or you can buy more iCloud storage.


----------

